# Websites to find families in Dubai to work as a Nanny



## Au Pair (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everybody 

I have just logged in this forum because I want to work as a Nanny in Dubai but I can not find websites where families seeking Nannies.
I am a European girl with experience in child care and I have previously lived in Dubai.
You can send me an email to:/snip
Appreciate any help.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I removed your email address as is not allowed to post contact details there (read forum rules please). Interested parties may contact you by private message once you become an active user (5+ posts).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

PS Try posting an ad in Dubizzle.
PSS Keep in mind that you'll need to be sponsored and have a proper working visa if you intend to work as a nanny.


----------



## Au Pair (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear 

Have you read that I said that I have lived and worked in Dubai?
Do not spoil my post more.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My understanding was only certain nationalities could work as nannies. Are you actually from spain?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Au Pair said:


> Dear
> 
> Have you read that I said that I have lived and worked in Dubai?
> Do not spoil my post more.
> ...


Dear,

Yes of course I have read your post - twice as you posted it already before and was moved to the jobs section. Not sure what having lived and worked in Dubai already relates to your question. If you know the answer why are you asking the question then??

And please explain what you mean by 'spoiling your post'??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Au Pair said:


> Dear
> 
> Have you read that I said that I have lived and worked in Dubai?
> Do not spoil my post more.
> ...





Please remember your manners!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please remember your manners!!


Good idea. I would not leave my kids with someone who doesn't show manners or respect for the people who are trying to help them


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Good idea. I would not leave my kids with someone who doesn't show manners or respect for the people who are trying to help them




As someone who does employ household staff.. reading her reply to you would immediately tell me this is not a girl to employ.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Folks,

She is looking for a job...and she mentioned living in Dubai because she wanted people to know she had lived here before. There is nothing wrong with that. Cut her some slack

Girl from Spain. the forum has rules..try sticking to them. This is not a job post site but you can place messages asking people if they know of someone needing a guardian or places where you can post your resume. We have Spanish speaking expats and they might get interested in you.

Or look for sites where you can post your resume. And

When a moderator calls on you; Regardless whether you are right or not; let it be....best thing you can do is to accept.

Good luck and cheers!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Folks,
> 
> She is looking for a job...and she mentioned living in Dubai because she wanted people to know she had lived here before. There is nothing wrong with that. Cut her some slack
> 
> ...


Canuk,

Yes nothing wrong with trying to find a job of course. Being rude, yes. Won't get her too far either here in the forum or with a prospect employer.

In any case, Jynxgirl is right and there are restrictions on what nationalities can be granted maid and nannie's visas (Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Philippines, Sri Lanka). 

Therefore she can't work here legally.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Canuk,
> 
> Yes nothing wrong with trying to find a job of course. Being rude, yes. Won't get her too far either here in the forum or with a prospect employer.
> 
> ...


I know this is a dated post, but wanted to write a correction on the information given.

Dizzyizzy - This is slightly incorrect. Aside from the stated nationalities, a person from her home country may hire her here. Ex. She is Spanish, therefore if one of the couple (not just the sponsor holding the original residence visa) hiring her is Spanish, then they may hire her. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't you all see the most obvious...*'dear'* ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

md000 said:


> I know this is a dated post, but wanted to write a correction on the information given.
> 
> Dizzyizzy - This is slightly incorrect. Aside from the stated nationalities, a person from her home country may hire her here. Ex. She is Spanish, therefore if one of the couple (not just the sponsor holding the original residence visa) hiring her is Spanish, then they may hire her.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I stand corrected  this is new information for me. So if I ever lose my job all I need to do is to find a Mexican who needs a nanny and they can hire me? Hurray! I may lose my sanity though, not exactly a kids person 

Good info, thanks


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> I stand corrected  this is new information for me. So if I ever lose my job all I need to do is to find a Mexican who needs a nanny and they can hire me? Hurray! I may lose my sanity though, not exactly a kids person
> 
> Good info, thanks


There is always the steel pole....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Rutilius said:


> There is always the steel pole....


How tacky


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

I would not recommend anyone to work as a maid or nanny. see article http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/johann-hari/the-dark-side-of-dubai-1664368.html


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Uggg... that article. again. and again. and again. and again.

-md000/Mike




mobayjam said:


> I would not recommend anyone to work as a maid or nanny. see article The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari, Commentators - The Independent


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

*article*



md000 said:


> Uggg... that article. again. and again. and again. and again.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I don’t understand what is wrong with the article? Is it inaccurate?


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Au Pair said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have just logged in this forum because I want to work as a Nanny in Dubai but I can not find websites where families seeking Nannies.
> I am a European girl with experience in child care and I have previously lived in Dubai.
> ...


Forget it... everyone has a nanny here but what they are really housemaids. They are Indian/Sri Lanken or Phillipino work 6 days a week for very little money, and live in a box called a maid's room. Why Dubai? Go to the States - if you're European, there should be a market for you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not everyone in Dubai treats their maids and nannies disrespectfully.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Not everyone in Dubai treats their maids and nannies disrespectfully.


I didn't even mention the respect issue... that's another point entirely, but for a European au pair looking for work the reality is a salary of 2000 dhs max a small room to live in and pretty long hours. Not comparable to how the job is viewed in the west were a nanny doesn't undertake household chores


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe the crap people make up.

Respect is given by the family/employer. I know many families with nannies and they treat them with respect, just as an employer would in an employee/employer relationship. - and as pamela said, not everyone treat their employees with respect.

There is no max salary for nannies. Employers are free to pay what they want. There are *MINIMUM* guidelines for each nationality (set through a negotiation by the related government entities with those nationals' home countries). Since there is an abundant supply of equally talented labor, the employers have set forward their salaries accordingly.

-md000/Mike





mindxb said:


> I didn't even mention the respect issue... that's another point entirely, but for a European au pair looking for work the reality is a salary of 2000 dhs max a small room to live in and pretty long hours. Not comparable to how the job is viewed in the west were a nanny doesn't undertake household chores


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

md000 said:


> I can't believe the crap people make up.
> 
> Respect is given by the family/employer. I know many families with nannies and they treat them with respect, just as an employer would in an employee/employer relationship. - and as pamela said, not everyone treat their employees with respect.
> 
> ...


I do hope Mike the moderator is not calling me crap?! I do not 'make up stories' - take your insults elsewhere please


----------



## eqbalkhan (Jul 25, 2011)

Can any one help me the procedure how to apply for UAE nationality


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

eqbalkhan said:


> Can any one help me the procedure how to apply for UAE nationality


There is no such thing. You can't 'apply' for UAE nationality, sorry.

(and this thread is about something else!)


----------



## eqbalkhan (Jul 25, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> There is no such thing. You can't 'apply' for UAE nationality, sorry.
> 
> (and this thread is about something else!)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awww...now you've gone and hurt his feelings! LOL


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mindxb said:


> I do hope Mike the moderator is not calling me crap?! I do not 'make up stories' - take your insults elsewhere please


I did not call you "crap" - If that was misconstrued, I apologize. 

The "crap" I was referring to was the false statement: "_the reality is a salary of 2000 dhs max a small room to live in and pretty long hours._ " This just isn't true and isn't "reality", as you state. Nannies/maids may be given a small room to live, but there is no max salary - plus who doesn't work long hours (or better yet - define what the term "long hours" means)? 

This is a falsehood and should not be spread. For reference, please review the following site: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000546,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home and the Dubai government statement: "Please note that these are minimum recommendations from governments, but there's nothing stopping you from paying more than the minimum wage."

-md000/Mike


----------



## eqbalkhan (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes Pamela...u r right....let me plan for job visa now...


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

md000 said:


> I did not call you "crap" - If that was misconstrued, I apologize.
> 
> The "crap" I was referring to was the false statement: "_the reality is a salary of 2000 dhs max a small room to live in and pretty long hours._ " This just isn't true and isn't "reality", as you state. Nannies/maids may be given a small room to live, but there is no max salary - plus who doesn't work long hours (or better yet - define what the term "long hours" means)?
> 
> ...


Maximum salary or no maximum salary - in 12 years I have never known a maid to get more than 2,000 dhs per month. My comments express the truth and reality not 'crap' as you've told me twice now. I shall leave you to your bullying tactics that you seemingly employ with those who have an opinion you disagree with.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

md000 said:


> The "crap" I was referring to was the false statement: "_the reality is a salary of 2000 dhs max a small room to live in and pretty long hours._ " This just isn't true and isn't "reality", as you state. Nannies/maids may be given a small room to live, but there is no max salary - plus who doesn't work long hours (or better yet - define what the term "long hours" means)?
> 
> This is a falsehood and should not be spread. For reference, please review the following site: http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000546,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home and the Dubai government statement: "Please note that these are minimum recommendations from governments, but there's nothing stopping you from paying more than the minimum wage."
> 
> -md000/Mike




There are maids who work from 6 am to 10 pm, is that long enough ?

I am surprised at the "who doesnt work long hours" statement, most maids in large families have very long days as I illustrated. 
Just because you (or me) havent actually seen them working 16 hours doesnt mean it doesnt exist


At the same time there are many generous employers who pay good salaries, pay bonuses, let their maids work 12 hours max etc etc

However just because there are good employers does not prevent bad employers from existing


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

md000 said:


> I can't believe the crap people make up.
> 
> Respect is given by the family/employer. I know many families with nannies and they treat them with respect, just as an employer would in an employee/employer relationship. - and as pamela said, not everyone treat their employees with respect.
> 
> ...


An abundance of talented labor?? Serving tea, cleaning, washing the laundry, ironing, cooking, watching the children - and I mean *watching* literally and figuratively, pushing the trolley for madam, carrying madam's bags is a talent??

Do you know the difference between an au pair (a nanny) and a housemaid?

BTW, you misquoted Pamela.


----------

